# Changing from IUI to FIV?



## conti.ariel (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello every body,

I would like to introduce myself before anything else; I am 32 years old and single with no suitable future husband to have a baby with. After a long period of reflection, I have taken the decision to become mother in my own.

My resolution is not as difficult as used to be in the past but insecurities arise when such an important choice is taken. My desire to have a baby prevail and I am feel very proud about it.

It took me some extra time to decide where to have the IUI and finally I opted for Barcelona. In Spain sperm donors are anonymous and I am looking for absolute discretion

Some of my friends have been in several clinics in this city; the choice became complicated because of the wide range of centers. The search was complex until I contacted CEFER. A very accessible doctor answered my questions on the phone and I had my first visit today.

I had on mind to do a IUI but doctor Redondo has advised me to have a FIV + sperm bank. She is convinced to be the best choice when the patient is coming from a foreign country, the cost is higher but also the success rate is almost three times higher.

Some of you have certainly changed from UIU to FIV, I would like to know if the experience was effective. I am still in Barcelona and I must take a decision  faster than I use to do.

I appreciate your collaboration.   Good night.

Ariel


----------



## conti.ariel (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello,

I have taken my decision; to have a FIV plus sperm bank. I have gone back to the clinic to clear out the situation and the doctor has given me further reasons to change my mind.

Besides the success rate (very important point indeed); the medical team allowes to do the first two controls in our own country and stay only one week in Barcelona. It is a interesting city but I prefer to take few days away from work.

At the end the cost of the treatment have to be paid,  I will not take extra risk with my job.

I am thankful for all you who have read my message, it makes feel like I have companions in my path.

I will keep in touch,


Ariel


----------



## conti.ariel (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello,

I haven't keep you informed as I wanted. However, this is a summary of the last weeks:

I started stimulation with my July's period and gave myself the shots of the medication provided at the clinic. Every thing has been going smoothly just few doubts about the time or proper way to apply the injections. My hesitation disappeared right away after talking to my doctor, at the end is a simple process if you find a person with good communication skills.

Few days ago, I have arrived to Barcelona. At the moment my ovaries are responding properly and my EC is going to be shortly.

As soon as I have more news, I will report them to you.

Greetings, 

Ariel


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Ariel


I'm going to move your post over to the single ladies thread - you'll find lots of support there from ladies who have been in similar situations when changing from IUI - IVF.


   


Mini x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Ariel,   

Welcome to the single women's board.  Just thought I'd check in with you and see how you're going with treatment.  

A-Mx


----------



## conti.ariel (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello Mini,  

First of all, my deepest sympathy for your loss. I wish you the best for your future. Thanks for your advice, I will follow it with pleasure.

Sorry Indekiwi, I didn't post before but things have been a little disappointing. My EC was on the 29th July and I had a poor answer because only 7 eggs were obtained on EC day. The day after, on Friday 29th, I had three embies. Finally the transfer was done with two and the third one wasn't able to freeze because it blocked. 

Now I am PUPO and waiting for the PT day quite worried.  

Love,  

Ariel


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Ariel        for your 2WW ... 


All the best honey


Thinking of you
Mini xx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Ariel, you can never tell how things will go - it really does only take one embie and there you are with two on board!  Sending you lots of       for a wonderful result.  

A-Mx


----------



## conti.ariel (Jun 28, 2011)

Dear Mini and inthekiwi,   Thanks so much!   I hope that inthekiwi will be wrong making predictions! I'll be very happy just with one on board! Congratulations for your little girl. 

Love for both of you,   I promise to be positive     

Ariel


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Ariel

Some more single ladies going through the 2 week wait on this thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258559.0

Make sure you rest up and take it easy - fingers and toes crossed for you.

Mini xx


----------



## conti.ariel (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello Mini,  

You are an amazing active personality!   Good for you!   Besides you always give precious advices and I follow them all the time. I'm going to be busy taking part in different sections of FF, I don't mind at all cause it makes me less concern during my 2WW to go.   

Lots of love and hugs for you      

Ariel


----------

